

Older Brain Really May Be a Wiser Brain - jamesbritt
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/20/health/research/20brai.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
ojbyrne
This should be intuitive to CS people. You spend your whole life packing stuff
into memory. Eventually it gets too large for your RAM, and some of it gets
swapped out to secondary storage. ;-)

------
edw519
"A broad attention span may enable older adults to ultimately know more about
a situation"

Almost makes me want to get older.

<Alt Tab> <Ctrl-C> <Alt Tab> <Ctrl-V>

Now what was I saying?

